# Nov privatemdlabs 15% code inside



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 5, 2012)

Save 15% On Your Next Purchase!
Save 15% off of your total purchase amount at Private MD Labs from now until November 30, 2012.

Use coupon code lkfoi43nf at checkout. Please limit use of this coupon to three times. 

See redemption instructions below.


----------



## mugzy (Nov 5, 2012)

Can you explain for us how this works please? Who draws your blood?


----------



## Tilltheend (Nov 5, 2012)

Admin said:


> Can you explain for us how this works please? Who draws your blood?



I'm wondering too, thank you Admin.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 5, 2012)

I had one very good experience with them.  And am going to go for bloods this week as well.  From what i remember you go to the site, start an account and profile with a password, select the location of the lab that suits you, then select and pay for the test or tests you wish to have done.  They then send you a confirmation pretty quickly and I believe within 24 hours you receive an order from the lab you selected which provides instructions for the test as well as when to show up.  i dont believe you need to make an appointment although you can..you just need to show up during the hours specified.  I went for bloods in connecticut and it was a very nice office on the first floor of a major hospital in Connecticut.  I signed in, gave the nurse the order which she confirmed in her computer, signed something (dont recall exactly), waited about 10 minutes and then a nurse/phlebotomist drew my bloods.  It all took 15 minutes from the minute I walked in.  Three days later I was able to access and print my results which were posted to my website account.  that was it.  All in all a great experience.  Nio questions asked whatsoever and completely confidential.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 5, 2012)

Well.....^^^^ that's it right there.   Step by step


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Nov 5, 2012)

Admin said:


> Can you explain for us how this works please? Who draws your blood?



http://www.privatemdlabs.com/
go to the website and click on the left hand side "locations". If you see one that is close and convenient to you then use this service. For me, it's LabCorp. You walk in, tell them you are there to have some blood drawn. They look up your name in the computer, it tells them that you have paid in full and that it is not an insurance order. The phlebotomist draws your blood, and in about 2 days you recieve an email with your BW results.
The coupon code is entered at the time you order your test online. When paying it will ask you if you have any discount codes. And most important, not to worry, the results are not shared with your health care provider or insurance.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 5, 2012)

Would recommend to anyone.  of course cant vouch for each office, but the process is simple and easy.


----------



## mugzy (Nov 5, 2012)

FYI,

Due to state billing laws, PrivateMD Labs cannot provide services in NY, NJ, MA, MD or RI.*


----------



## g0re (Nov 5, 2012)

Piro, I'm from CT too. Private med labs is great,  I then just go to a nearby labcorp.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 5, 2012)

Im actually from NYC, but chose a labcorp in CT as it was closest.  drive was like 25-30 minutes.  No issues with me being from NYC.  Never even came up.


----------



## ccpro (Nov 5, 2012)

What test are you guys ordering?


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 5, 2012)

I believe the test most people advocate ordering when on cycle is the female hormone panel.  I initially ordered a more comprehensive test back in june because I wanted a broader test, but I think the Female Hormone Panel is the one as its much cheaper and gives you all the info you need.  But need to double check if it includes lipids, etc..


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 5, 2012)

Another great thing about the service's site is it gives a very well detailed description of all the different tests and what they test for exactly.  But it can be a bit intimidating because it is a huge list of tests.  Takes a little time to go through unless you can be directed right to the one you need by a more experienced user.


----------



## ccpro (Nov 5, 2012)

piro, exactly my question....thanks.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 5, 2012)

Im going to check it out later tonight and will repost when I have a better grip on the tests.  My main concern at this point is estro check..


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 5, 2012)

I ordered a Fermale Hormone Panel which seems to be the right test if on ccycle (although make sure you mark Male when checking out otherwise you will get female ref ranges) and a full Lipid Panel.  With the discount it was $90 and I am fullly processed to go anytime I wish in the next 7 days.  Cant beat that.


----------



## airagee23 (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice thanks for that


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 5, 2012)

Lame... I'm a mass resedent 




Admin said:


> FYI,
> 
> Due to state billing laws, PrivateMD Labs cannot provide services in NY, NJ, MA, MD or RI.*


----------



## mike177 (Nov 8, 2012)

Last time I looked the Advanced Female Hormone Panel was $60, now its listed as $160. Whats the deal!?


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maybe because u chose advanced ?   It was 50$ for me last month


----------



## mike177 (Nov 9, 2012)

^thats it, my bad


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 9, 2012)

I honestly have not noticed that option.   I wonder how advanced it is haha


----------



## Popeye (Nov 9, 2012)

PrivateMDLabs has a female hormone panel test you can order, it's kind of a cheat around paying full price for a comprehensive male panel.

The female hormone panel is $59. With a 15% discount code (which can be found on google) it drops to around $50.

I know what you're thinking.....but it includes:

-Estradiol, serum; 
-Follicle-Stimulating Hormone (FSH); 
-Luteinizing Hormone (LH); 
-Testosterone, serum; 
-Complete Blood Count (CBC): Hematocrit; hemoglobin; mean corpuscular volume (MCV); mean corpuscular hemoglobin (MCH); mean corpuscular hemoglobin concentration (MCHC); red cell distribution width (RDW); percentage and absolute differential counts; platelet count; red cell count; white blood cell count; immature granulocytes. 
-Comprehensive Metabolic Profile (CMP): A:G ratio; albumin, serum; alkaline phosphatase, serum; ALT (SGPT); AST (SGOT); bilirubin, total; BUN; BUN:creatinine ratio; calcium, serum; carbon dioxide, total; chloride, serum; creatinine, serum; globulin, total; glucose, serum; potassium, serum; protein, total, serum; sodium, serum. 

However you can add lipids or whatever else you want to test for $X amount more.

When you pay for the lab form you check out as a male still and the references in results will be for males! Print it out and take it to the closest approved lab!

Check it out...it really leaves no excuses because bloods should ALWAYS get done....it's cheap, basically anonymous they don't even ask for ID, you are in and out in 5 minutes, and you get the results e-mailed to you within 24-48 hours!!

If you do look, scroll down to the Hormone Panel Testing.

http://www.privatemdlabs.com


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 9, 2012)

Went for bloodwork today.  In and out in 10 minutes.  Beautiful...should have results by next wed or thurs..


----------



## cougar (Nov 9, 2012)

I was looking at the site ,and there are 11 different testostrone tests. I am looking at my last labs from my (Doc) he had Test Name  Testosterone , Total, Males.  And it the Reference Range 241-827  ng/dl.   Which mine came out last Nov ( 3021  H ). The prices are really pretty good.. But does anyone know what test to get on their list ?  For what all I want..That would answer alot of questions for me.  Whata think pop50?  Anyone ?


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 9, 2012)

Female hormone Panel brother.  Has everything u need


----------



## cougar (Nov 10, 2012)

So you go with female hormone panel,then you pick location,then billing , then confirm order.. Where do you change it to ( Male). Some where along there it will ask you ( Male ) before you confirm it??   Many Thanks.....  Same Male Hormone is $169.00.  Don't mean to be a bother,but I want to do it..


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 10, 2012)

You will be asked your sex just before finishing the process.  You just click Male.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 10, 2012)

You don't "change it" to male...you get the $59 female hormone panel, 15% off will drop it to like $50

when you confirm order it gives the option of checking male/female....check male


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 10, 2012)

To tell u the truth I don't even remember changing anything lol.  I still got all male results ✔


----------



## Popeye (Nov 10, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> To tell u the truth I don't even remember changing anything lol.  I still got all male results ✔



I'm pretty sure it asks at the very end, when you answer name, birth, sex

I just did it like a couple days ago but forgot already too..... lol


----------



## cougar (Nov 10, 2012)

I'll do it and let you all know.. I could see walking in to the lab and them asking ,, can I help you sir  ??   I'm 5'9 235 10 percent b.f.   and saying  (sure I'm here for a female hormone panal )  LOL''''''''''  People at my own Doctors office are afraid to sit next me..       Just havin some fun guys an girls..   I'll do it next week, the lab is like walking from my house..  Thanx Much All


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 10, 2012)

They don't ask u at the lab.   And it's a female panel combo basically.   Once u order it all the lab tecks see is the labs requested.   No male or female info on My paper.  Just my personal info


----------

